# Chapin 20v sprayer - cf valve



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Going to a 2 or 3 nozzle boom, do you need cf valves with this type of sprayer?


----------



## WarEagle26 (Sep 14, 2017)

I wouldn't put a CF valve on it. I think the battery operated pump provides a steady output as it is.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

WarEagle26 said:


> I wouldn't put a CF valve on it. I think the battery operated pump provides a steady output as it is.


+1, I would try it without first - I think you will be pleased with the consistency. :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I am just getting into spraying prodiamine, certainty. Celicius and pgr. The nozzles leak between sprays as the water in the wand after the valve has to go somewhere with no checkvalve.

Id this something to worry about or keep rolling?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> I am just getting into spraying prodiamine, certainty. Celicius and pgr. The nozzles leak between sprays as the water in the wand after the valve has to go somewhere with no checkvalve.
> 
> Id this something to worry about or keep rolling?


I'm not familiar with the tip on these sprayers. Is there a strainer under the tip? If there is you can buy a strainer with a check ball that should stop it from leaking.


----------

